# What do you do to kill time?



## Herb G. (May 27, 2020)

Since I am disabled and here alone, I don't go down in my shop much at all anymore.
So, I do word search puzzles.
I sit out on my deck & watch nature also.
We have a lot of wild life here, mostly birds, squirrels, rabbits, and stuff like that.

I never knew rabbits like to play, but they chase each other around like puppies.
Squirrels are the same way, only they play in the trees.

So, what do you do to kill time?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2020)

When I was younger I built models and balsa wood airplanes that I could fly. But after crashing a few I just hung them up in my room.


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2020)

Actually hate the phrase "killing time." I try to stay active, whether reading, putting together jigsaw puzzles of late, watching TV, looking at videos, surfing the net, etc. Also try to tackle house & garden projects, which are endless. Have many interests, including photography, which always demands time. Guess time is so precious that I hate to waste or kill it. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2020)

Go to a hobby store and pick a project that looks like fun and interest you. Something different that might excite you for a change of pace. And if you feel up to it go for walks, best thing in the world you can do for yourself, it will help you emotionally, spiritually, and physically. Try and go a little farther each day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2020)

Probably not much help to you but what I do is

1) A multitude of activities around maintaining www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ , and http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_glossary.htm, and associated web pages

2) for my amusement and gray cell massages, https://www.physicsforums.com/

3) read detective stories, spy thrillers, and legal dramas. TONS of good stuff there if you like easy reading

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2020)

If I'm not in the Shop or running around, I read a lot. Stephen King, Louis Lamour, all kinds of different styles and genres.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 27, 2020)

I go on Woodbarter or sleep. Not much for down time. I try to schedule at least one family movie a week. Sometimes schedule a 2 day block to visit Paul and family up north every other month...Clean, I guess I clean when time allows.


----------



## jasonb (May 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> If I'm not in the Shop or running around, I read a lot. Stephen King, Louis Lamour, all kinds of different styles and genres.


@Tony Have you read all the Lamour books?


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2020)

jasonb said:


> @Tony Have you read all the Lamour books?


Has anyone read ALL of the Lamour books?

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I go on Woodbarter or sleep. Not much for down time. I try to schedule at least one family movie a week. Sometimes schedule a 2 day block to visit Paul and family up north every other month...Clean, I guess I clean when time allows.


Just to be clear, he visits HIS family for 2 days, me for 15 minutes to a couple of hours. He talks to me in Latin. I could not take 2 days. Also, he brings me lots of wood, but then he always takes it back. Just 'cause it's his, he wants it back. The nerve of the guy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jasonb (May 27, 2020)

phinds said:


> Has anyone read ALL of the Lamour books?


I have twice!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 27, 2020)

jasonb said:


> I have twice!


Me too

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G. (May 28, 2020)

After being on stay at home orders for over 3 months, I go a little stir crazy. I can only watch so much TV, and most of it is doom & gloom.
It's no wonder people are rioting in the streets because of being forced to stay at home.
So, I do the word search puzzle books, and go outside to get some fresh air when I can.

A big week for me is when I go get some groceries, and that takes a hell of an effort in itself.


----------



## T. Ben (May 28, 2020)

To kill time in the winter I ride snowmobile,if it counts as killing time when I ride any and every chance I get. In the summer mowing the lawn kills a good couple hours and a six pack of your not careful. I can kill a lot of time looking at the garage saying to myself,I should clean this s$!thole up,again there goes a sixer,come to think of it I will drink a sixer to kill some time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2020)

jasonb said:


> @Tony Have you read all the Lamour books?


Most of them yes. All the Sackett books, multiple times each on those. Love that series!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trap27 (May 30, 2020)

I shoot Trap so I reload a lot of 12ga shotgun shells. I've also been converting a 14' X 36" alum Jon Boat to a tricked out bass boat. When alone I read books, mostly SF, Turtledove's alternative history, future war, etc. And I play Scrabble on my iPhone with other people, several at a time. Sometimes the games last for days if not weeks. And I've been learning Chainsaw carving. I try to keep busy rather than just sitting around "killing time."

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> Most of them yes. All the Sackett books, multiple times each on those. Love that series!


The "White Indian" series is another favorite of mine

edited to add the "Wagon West" series by Dana Fuller Ross as another great historical fiction series

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 31, 2020)

trap27 said:


> I shoot Trap so I reload a lot of 12ga shotgun shells.



My brother must have 15,000 empty 12 ga. shells in the shed. They are piled up 8' high, 12' wide, and who knows how deep.
He hasn't touched any of them in over 20 years.


----------



## phinds (May 31, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> My brother must have 15,000 empty 12 ga. shells in the shed. They are piled up 8' high, 12' wide, and who knows how deep.
> He hasn't touched any of them in over 20 years.


So, that's what you do to kill time, count the 12 gauge shells? I think you've been in quarantine too long.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul Hammond (May 31, 2020)

I have 5 children 8 and under... a wife, a job, a house on 3 acres. I have no time.

I can't imagine trying to waste time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------

